# So... why IS breastmilk poop yellow and seedy?



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

I have been meaning to ask this question forever...


----------



## mrflowers (Jul 22, 2006)

I've heard that the seediness (tja, like it's skulking in some back alley somewhere, looking run-down...







) is because of undigested milk proteins. I would double-check that, though, because I heard it from a source who is not exactly knowledgeable about bf.


----------



## BarefootScientist (Jul 24, 2007)

I really have no idea, but I read somewhere that the reason it is more liquid and lighter in color than formula poops is that breastmilk is digested better, so there is less waste that ends up in the diaper (or potty).


----------



## columbusmomma (Oct 31, 2006)

:


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

I heard the seeds are curds (think cottage cheese, or not if you like cottage cheese!) Not sure about the color, though, maybe that's just because God has a weird sense of humor.


----------



## bobbirs (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ammaarah* 
I heard the seeds are curds (think cottage cheese, or not if you like cottage cheese!) Not sure about the color, though, maybe that's just because God has a weird sense of humor.


----------



## wonderwahine (Apr 21, 2006)

i hread that the seedyness is a sign they are getting the right amount of fat from your milk.


----------



## rosadesal (Apr 28, 2007)

hmm my daughters poop is almost peanut butter consistency and orange. not normal?


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rosadesal* 
hmm my daughters poop is almost peanut butter consistency and orange. not normal?

I saw all kinds of poop when my daughter was exclusively nursing...I think your daughter's poo sounds within the range of normal. My daughter's was more orange than yellow most of the time.


----------



## rosadesal (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ammaarah* 
I saw all kinds of poop when my daughter was exclusively nursing...I think your daughter's poo sounds within the range of normal. My daughter's was more orange than yellow most of the time.

ok good







thanks


----------



## Danielle13 (Oct 31, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ammaarah* 
I heard the seeds are curds (think cottage cheese, or not if you like cottage cheese!) Not sure about the color, though, maybe that's just because God has a weird sense of humor.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

Yep the seeds are milk curds. I read the yellow was from the biles in the GI tract coloring it.


----------

